# Help me design a recipe using Citra



## damoninja (7/11/13)

Hi all, 

I'm planning my 4th all grain brew and want to do something with a summery / fruity sort of flavour... I've got some Citra hops sitting here doing nothing, I got them real cheap and haven't come across a recipe that I've liked the sound of where they're required. 

I was thinking of using something like 30g Amarillo at 60 and throwing some Citra in much later eg 10, 5, 0/dry. Thoughts on this much appreciated!

*Recipe:*
23L batch

*Grain bill (simple to allow the hops to come through and be light for the summer style):*
4.5 kg TF malted maris otter
0.4 kg torrified wheat

*Hops in my inventory (can get additional if it would be recommended!):*
Citra 90g
Amarillo 40g
Goldings 40g
Cascade 105g


----------



## citizensnips (7/11/13)

Maybe if you want that kind of summery vibe use pilsner as your base rather than ale, just to help lighten it up and mash reasonably low for a crisp finish. Use whatever you want for bittering, I'd say what ever has your highest alpha so you use less. Then if I were you maybe go amarillo at 30 for flavour and then finish strong with the citra at say a 20 minute and 5 minute addition, then dry hop with citra and you'll have summer in a bottle. Don't know what yeast your using but us-05 will be cheap and do nicely here.


----------



## Yob (7/11/13)

Cascade for the bittering, 40g Amarillo @ 20, 40g Citra @ 5, 20g cascade @ 5. 20g Citra and cascade @ WP

Dry hop Citra only

Smash that bad boy after 7 days in keg


----------



## micblair (7/11/13)

SMaSH it! All Pils and all Citra. 

I would keep the alcohol at <5% and the bitterness <30IBU, with two additions: bittering to say 5 IBU's at the start of the boil (really for foam stability/preventing any boil over), and the remainder of the hops in the whirlpool.

You will still get at decent dose of bitterness from the whirlpool with at least 25 IBU's from a 60 g addition with a 10-20 minute hop stand (using a utilisation value of 7.5-8%) in 23L.


----------



## rehab (7/11/13)

Look up Zombie Dust clone on Homebrewtalk and it looks a cracker!


----------



## damoninja (7/11/13)

micblair said:


> SMaSH it! All Pils and all Citra.
> 
> I would keep the alcohol at <5% and the bitterness <30IBU, with two additions: bittering to say 5 IBU's at the start of the boil (really for foam stability/preventing any boil over), and the remainder of the hops in the whirlpool.
> 
> You will still get at decent dose of bitterness from the whirlpool with at least 25 IBU's from a 60 g addition with a 10-20 minute hop stand (using a utilisation value of 7.5-8%) in 23L.


I like the idea of doing a SMaSH, but I also like the idea of some other hops at the start for bittering and save all the citra for their aromas. 

I'm going no no-chill this one, I thought it wouldn't be the best idea to whirlpool when you're not chilling and fermenting right away?


----------



## Yob (7/11/13)

why wouldnt you whirlpool?


----------



## damoninja (7/11/13)

Yob said:


> why wouldnt you whirlpool?


From what I've read whirlpooling calls for the wort to sit for 10-20 minutes after flameout with hops added after boil. No chilling is best to have the wort as hot as possible when entering the cube. 

No?


----------



## [email protected] (7/11/13)

Thirstyboy, who does the demos at Grain and Grape and is a brewer by profession, whirlpools and then no chills. I believe as long as the wort is above 80C when you transfer all is good. 


Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## Spiesy (7/11/13)

damoninja said:


> From what I've read whirlpooling calls for the wort to sit for 10-20 minutes after flameout with hops added after boil. No chilling is best to have the wort as hot as possible when entering the cube.
> 
> No?


You'll be fine mate. That shit stays hot as all hell for quite a while.


----------



## micblair (7/11/13)

I think you might struggle to control your bitterness, dumping nearly 100g of citra into a whirlpool with no-chill might not be so summery (if your referring to drinkability).


----------



## Not For Horses (7/11/13)

Yob has absolutely nailed it. I've done a number of brews with fairly similar hop schedules.
Cascade Amarillo and Citra are the best of friends.
Don't be too concerned about overdoing the Citra dry hop either. A mate of mine does a Citra IPA with about 50g dry hop in 20L and it is sensational.


----------



## damoninja (7/11/13)

Yob said:


> Cascade for the bittering, 40g Amarillo @ 20, 40g Citra @ 5, 20g cascade @ 5. 20g Citra and cascade @ WP
> 
> Dry hop Citra only
> 
> Smash that bad boy after 7 days in keg


I think I'll run with this - excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure of the quantity for bittering and dry hop, nor and the time for bittering. 

?g Cascade for the bittering @? (assuming @60 minutes)
40g Amarillo @ 20
40g Citra @ 5
20g cascade @ 5
20g Citra and cascade @ WP

?g Citra Dry hop (assuming 30 grams as that's what I'll have left!)


----------



## fletcher (7/11/13)

I think I'll run with this - excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure of the quantity for bittering and dry hop, nor and the time for bittering. 

?g Cascade for the bittering @? (assuming @60 minutes)
40g Amarillo @ 20
40g Citra @ 5
20g cascade @ 5
20g Citra and cascade @ WP

?g Citra Dry hop (assuming 30 grams as that's what I'll have left!)


do you have brewing software? punch it into brewmate and it will give you a good idea on your hops and their relative IBU contribution depending on when you put it in the boil (good so you don't overdo it). bittering hop would work at 60 mins.


----------



## timmi9191 (7/11/13)

My 2 cents
Replace ur cascade with simcoe..
Simcoe Amarillo & citra omg!!

Yob can you recommend anywhere that damoninja can get simcoe??


----------



## brentice (9/11/13)

timmi9191 said:


> My 2 cents
> Replace ur cascade with simcoe..
> Simcoe Amarillo & citra omg!!
> 
> Yob can you recommend anywhere that damoninja can get simcoe??


Plus Like one with this comb. Its is a match made in heaven.........True story


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

As a rule of thumb that seems to work, get 1/3 of your desired IBU from the bittering and the rest from your late additions so it aiming for 60 IBU, 20 from the bittering..

A's noted, run it through brewmate or some such to work out the numbers..

Cheers


----------



## RobjF (10/11/13)

Like the idea of the all pilsner SMaSH MicBlair. What yeast would you throw at it. 

Having dramas trying to quote with the new AHB app don't no what I'm doing wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (10/11/13)

personally i'd do a version of Edwort's (from US homebrewtalk.com) Bee Cave Brewery Hause Pale Ale (recipe thread can be found here http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f66/bee-cave-brewery-haus-pale-ale-31793/), but instead replacing the all Cascade hop bill with some or all Citra and scaling back the amounts added to hit target IBU's. 
great sessionable APA and is quick from grain to glass :drinks: also a great base recipe to experiment with different sorts of hops as its a single hop brew.
just my 2c anyway


----------



## micblair (11/11/13)

Like the idea of the all pilsner SMaSH MicBlair. What yeast would you throw at it. 

Having dramas trying to quote with the new AHB app don't no what I'm doing wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


Well if you like it clean and dry, go 05; estery fruity go for 04 or Nottingham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## WoopWoop (29/11/13)

Great topic, I'm about to brew a red/amber ale with Citra and Cascate (Two Birds Sunset Ale Clone-ish) so very relevant. I think I'll aim for a hop schedule similar to that reccomended by Yob. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## damoninja (29/11/13)

I bottled this last night, has a very nice aroma and should be very easy drinking. I think it's a success!

Can you link me the two birds clone? That's probably my fav amber style at the moment. Cheers!


----------



## sponge (29/11/13)

I won't lie, I'm a big fan of throwing in 10-20% rye into pale ale's with lots of fruity hops like citra.

They just work together so incredibly well.


----------



## WoopWoop (6/12/13)

I made my attempt at Sunset Ale on the weekend, brew went well. The citra hops smell amazing. It's currently fermenting along nicely. I will post the recipe on the forum when I'm on my home computer next.

Two Birds Sunset Ale clone topic is here, though noone has replied yet. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76688-two-birds-sunset-ale-clone/


----------



## damoninja (10/12/13)

I just opened a bottle of this... Yum!

Nice soft aroma, not in your face hops but you know it's there. 

It's easy drinking, it will be a good hit with the crowd who are happy to drink whatever's on tap as well as my mates who like something interesting.


----------



## elcarter (10/12/13)

stillinrehab said:


> Look up Zombie Dust clone on Homebrewtalk and it looks a cracker!


+1 to the Zombie, drinking it now. 

Even converted a few Pepsi max drinkers AKA "Extra Dry" last weekend on it.


----------

